# advice having rough dull underlays on mhm automatic press



## rubberttrim (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello. I am newer operator in a busy shop and its hard for me to stop the press. and I want some advice about improving the feel of my underlays and the feel of the print as well as a better understanding the relationship between off contact, squeegee pressure, angle, food speed have in automatic printing. 

I typically use a 110 with a orange 65/70/65 with a slight angle flash and use a secondary color on a 255 with a 65/70/65. I find that I use a lot of pressure on my underlay at a slow speed to clear the screen. My screen have good tension but might be inconsistent. We coat our screens 2/1. I have a decent stencil. Sometimes the ink pushes through shirt on long runs 

The print looks bright and great in smaller designs but when I print big patches of single weaker colors on black and darker 50/50 blends the print seems rough slightly bumpy. I want to lay the ink on top better instead of pushing it through the shirt 

More/less off contact?
More/less pressure?
More/less angle? 
different mesh counts?
Harder/softer squeegee?
Also, Ive read the shop manual for my press but there is no set up instructions or trouble shooting resources.
Thanks


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

I would recommend upgrading to smart mesh. our 150s mesh can hold a better dot, and still print and clear the screen way better then a 110 all day long with less pressure. or another option is the action roller squeegee which can achieve the same results if used correctly


----------

